# 2nd new herd sire



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had to sell all my bucks last year so its rebuilding year.

Anyway here is the newest boy.

Eastwind Farm Dorcas *D 1*M is his dam and MCH/CH TX Twincreeks FAX SummerKnight *S *B is his sire.

I have no idea what Ashley will be calling him.

[attachment=0:dlw7apgh]Picture 3.png[/attachment:dlw7apgh]


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

WOW!! What a looker! Congratulations..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What beautiful color that boy has. 

Congratulations


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow is he flashy!! Congrats on your new buck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! I love the pedigree...and nice markings too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh oh photo not showing for me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think hostgator is having issues (the forums host, Im in contact wth them now) Ic an see the picture but couldnt a minute ago

can you?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I can see the picture  Looks like a hottie :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok they repaired the datebase so hopefully its working now - doing some testing around the forum to see


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Now I see him. :dance: He is very cute!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Gorgeous but dont really expect anything less from Ashley's goats. Her goats are all that and a bag of chips lol. Cant wait to see his babies he throws you next year.


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats! Both boys are real cuties the girls will love them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley said I can name him but it has to have Knight in it. 

I would love knight in shining armor but that's way to long 

So was thinking Phoenix Rising A Knight's Tale

But if you have any suggestions let me know


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He is so pretty! Congrats!

Also, I like that name. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

or I could do Knight Rider


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

He's beautiful. 

How about First Knight, I LOVE that movie. LOL


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> or I could do Knight Rider


LIKE...that was one of our ideas when we were naming our Knight son....

We had some others...GoodKnight, there a few others but they are eluding me right now. Knight Rider is awesome though! :shades:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm getting some more Knight names for future use :ROFL: Was running out of Ideas!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

All the names I like are too long:

I like StarryStarryKnight (based on the Van Gogh painting, but with a play on the word Night) and MidsummerKnightsDream (playing off of the Shakespeare play)

but you'd have to have a pretty short herd name to fit those in...


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

oh stacy he is so beautiful

okay, could someone find me one just like him but with blue eyes?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

may have one next year bred to my blue eyed does -- but until then sorry nope


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Knight to Glory/ Knight of Honor/ A Knight's Tale


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

A Knights Tale is on my list but I do like the others too thanks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Shady Knight
Knight Shade


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

So, out of curiosity, what did you name him??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Haven't decided actually. I was thinking I needed to find this topic to check out the name suggestions

Im hung up on A Knights Tale but can't think of a call name! I do like Knight Rider and Rider would be his call name I like knight of honor too. 

So still no name for this boy


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Just ran across the post, it's hard coming up with something that you can call name different than Knight...he is a CUTIE! Good luck finding a name!


----------



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

Not to Knight!!!! :ROFL:


----------

